

 Silicon Valley's innovation engine at risk, report says - sown
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2010/0212/Silicon-Valley-s-innovation-engine-at-risk-report-says

======
jasonlbaptiste
there's been such an influx of articles as of late that "silicon valley is in
trouble". i dont know where they get these silly reports and linkbait articles
from. it's like saying "new york is at risk of losing its finance centric
aspect" or "hollywood might not be making movies soon" etc. I doubt any of
these people are actually in the trenches. Silicon Valley isn't going
anywhere, especially the innovation part. If you have even the slightest sense
of how the Valley works you would know that these articles are horseshit.

~~~
sown
> If you have even the slightest sense of how the Valley works you would know
> that these articles are horseshit.

Well, that's kind of harsh. :( I submitted it for general discussion. You
don't have to direct your anger at me. I'm just the submitter.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
oh im not directing at you at all!! sorry if you got that impression. more
angry at sensationalist journalism that is so far removed from reality.
sometimes it's good to submit stories like this, since they spur discussion
that argues AGAINST them :-).

------
sown
The report the article is based on

[http://www.jointventure.org/images/stories/pdf/2010%20Index-...](http://www.jointventure.org/images/stories/pdf/2010%20Index-
final.pdf)

